# P24C6, P20EE, P249D: Strategy Advice before I take it in to Mr. Goodwrench



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

Good evening to the forum,
Background: 2014 Cruze TDI, 98,929 miles, second owner, purchased October, 2017 with 71,000 miles. Just got the "Exhaust Fluid Quality Poor" display yesterday. Spent all last night and all this morning reading all the threads, watching YouTube videos and reading Special Coverage Adjustments. 

Q1: Am I correct in assessing that the P20EE NOx code and the P249D "Control Loop Reductant Injection Control at Limit" are both the result of the bad Particulate Matter Sensor that is covered under SC 16018 warranty? As I understand it, the P249D code is being thrown because the PM Sensor is bad, which is also probably the cause of the NOx soot buildup?

Q2: Is it true that the dealership should not have to do the 70 minutes x 3 redun (sp?) test because it is not necessary when the problem is the bad PM sensor? If this time consuming (and expensive) test is not needed, how do I convince the dealership that all of this is related to Special Coverage 16018? 

Q3: Is the dealership required to do the warranty repair for Special Coverage 29400 DEF Tank Reservoir replacement if I ask them to do it? Or does the MIL light need to be on for them to make that repair? Does the DEF Tank Reservoir issue have anything to do at all with the failure of the PM Sensor going bad? 

Q4: Is the consensus with this forum that the NOx code is due to the PM sensor failing? If so, has anyone been successful at arguing that point to the dealership to get that covered as well? If not, am I allowed to tell them not to replace the NOx sensor because I will do that myself (to save money)?

Q5: Is the dealership required to refresh the ECM after all of this work and if so, is that covered under the PM sensor warranty?

Thanks for everyone's patience. After reading everyones related PM sensor failure posts, I consider myself luck that SC 16018 came out after I bought my Cruze.

Tracy Porter
West Point, VA


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm going to say this is either a bad NOx sensor 2 or stuck DEF injector. On my 2014 we had the same codes and it was caused by a bad NOx sensor 2. If you watched the data while driving, accelerated to 50mph and then coasted down, you would see NOx sensor 1 drop to 0ppm. NOx sensor 2 would hang and slowly drop to 9ppm. I believe it needs to drop to less than 5ppm for the sensor to be considered good.


----------



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

14diesel said:


> I'm going to say this is either a bad NOx sensor 2 or stuck DEF injector. On my 2014 we had the same codes and it was caused by a bad NOx sensor 2. If you watched the data while driving, accelerated to 50mph and then coasted down, you would see NOx sensor 1 drop to 0ppm. NOx sensor 2 would hang and slowly drop to 9ppm. I believe it needs to drop to less than 5ppm for the sensor to be considered good.


I ran the car on my scanner for about a 15 minute drive to church last night, hooked to my laptop, but forgot to "stop" the test and look at the results when I got to church. I'll make the test drive again tonight. Thanks for the advice. I'm hoping the warranty repair will correct everything but I hold little faith in the dealership. When I called this morning, the service manager told me that the Special Condition warranties do not transfer to another owner. I contacted GM and they said that was 100% false; the warranties stay with the car until the warranty expires. Now how in the world can a trained service manager NOT know this?


----------



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

UPDATE:
Sunday, July 15: Dropped my Cruz off.
Monday, July 16, 4:00 pm. Dealership calls to give me update, missed call, they left voicemail.
Tuesday, July 17, I call dealership back and they tell me the part under warranty (sensor) is not available to order and it would be at least a week before he could order me a part. Says he doesn't have a loaner car to give me.
Friday, July 20, GM Customer Care gets involved. Tells dealership they have to provide me a loaner or order me a rental for 3 days. Dealership says they will have a loaner car on Monday.
Monday, July 23, we pick up loaner. 2004 Impala with 172,000 miles on it. Decent, but I can't say it is comparable to our Cruze.
Monday, July 30, GM Customer Care says the part is available to ship to dealership and should be here by this Friday, August 4. So we're looking at a 21 day repair, of which, GM will only cover a 3 day rental @ $38/day. On the bright side, the dealership has not asked for the Impala loaner back. Based on the SCWs, there should not be a bill for this entire fiasco. We'll see.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

portert0224 said:


> UPDATE:
> Sunday, July 15: Dropped my Cruz off.
> Monday, July 16, 4:00 pm. Dealership calls to give me update, missed call, they left voicemail.
> Tuesday, July 17, I call dealership back and they tell me the part under warranty (sensor) is not available to order and it would be at least a week before he could order me a part. Says he doesn't have a loaner car to give me.
> ...


Never heard of a 14-yr-old, 172,000 mile rental car...wow. 

Hoping your issue is solved soon and keep us posted.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Never heard of a 14-yr-old, 172,000 mile rental car...wow.


Me neither. Most rental agencies replenish their inventory frequently, selling off cars after a year or two.


----------



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

I didn't say it was a rental. I said it was a loaner from the Chevy dealership.


----------



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Me neither. Most rental agencies replenish their inventory frequently, selling off cars after a year or two.


The dealership gave me a loaner from their lot. It was not a rental car.


----------



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

UPDATE: I got the car back from the dealership last this past Friday. Zero charge--they covered everything under warranty, to include replacing the DEF reservoir tank. Minimal driving since then and today the CEL comes on and it is throwing a P20EE. So I guess it is back to the dealership to see if they will include this sensor under warranty (and let me have the 14 year old loaner car again).


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

portert0224 said:


> UPDATE: I got the car back from the dealership last this past Friday. Zero charge--they covered everything under warranty, to include replacing the DEF reservoir tank. Minimal driving since then and today the CEL comes on and it is throwing a P20EE. So I guess it is back to the dealership to see if they will include this sensor under warranty (and let me have the 14 year old loaner car again).


Thanks for posting this...Any update since August?


----------



## portert0224 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Thanks for posting this...Any update since August?


Everything was covered under warranty and I’ve had no problems with that Cruze since the repairs. Now I’m having the exact same problems with the second 2014 Cruze TD we bought. So I’m hoping the dealership remembers this is covered under special warranty. I had to print out the special coverage warranty the last time this happened to my first Cruze and show it to them. They played dumb.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

portert0224 said:


> Everything was covered under warranty and I’ve had no problems with that Cruze since the repairs. Now I’m having the exact same problems with the second 2014 Cruze TD we bought. So I’m hoping the dealership remembers this is covered under special warranty. I had to print out the special coverage warranty the last time this happened to my first Cruze and show it to them. They played dumb.


I am curious on the warranties you were talking about . are they part of the 120k 10 year warranties? I have a bad def warning again (last added def 1200 miles ago) plus. I just cleared these codes P2453 (evap. emiss. system switching valve stuck closed) P2002 (particulate trap efficiency below threshold bank 1) P249D(closed loop reductant ijection control at limit-flow too low P 20EE (nox catalyst efficiency below threshold and last PO 106 (map absolute pressure sensor range /performance


----------

